# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CF Lighting/Hood



## Revelation_04 (Feb 8, 2003)

I've got a few questions. I'm putting together a new hood for my 29 gallon and was wondering if anyone knows of some good examples or if you could show me yours. I've got a 2 55 Watt kit from AH supply and I want to just run one light for right now. I think I can just unplug the endcap from one of the lights right? I'm also wondering if I need new lights. I've been running them for about a year. I'm also having problems with green water. Could this be part of the problem? 

Thanks,
Myles


----------



## Revelation_04 (Feb 8, 2003)

I've got a few questions. I'm putting together a new hood for my 29 gallon and was wondering if anyone knows of some good examples or if you could show me yours. I've got a 2 55 Watt kit from AH supply and I want to just run one light for right now. I think I can just unplug the endcap from one of the lights right? I'm also wondering if I need new lights. I've been running them for about a year. I'm also having problems with green water. Could this be part of the problem? 

Thanks,
Myles


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well your green water is caused by an nutrient problem. Either too much or too little. With 110 watts over a 29 gallon tank you need to have a consistent supply of CO2. What are your CO2 levels? You also need to keep the plants feed so they can out-compete the algae. What ferts are you dosing and how often.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Revelation_04 (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm not so worried about the green water as the lights and canopy. I posted the green water question on the Algae board. My CO2 levels are good at a PH of 6.7-6.8 and a KH of 4. I haven't got my dosing regime down yet, but I'm adding a mix of TMG,Leaf Zone,and Flourish Iron right now. I know I need traces and such, but I'm researching right now and I'll get them figured out. Right now I have no idea what I need to dose and how often. I'm planning on getting the nutrient thing figured out soon. I really need to get my new hood constructed though, because the one I've got right now is a hastle. I want to cut the lights back to just one 55 so I can maybe get my tank balanced before I blast it with the other one.Can I just unplug the endcap from one of the lights? I really don't know much about my water other than KH,PH,and GH. You have a 29 gallon right Rex? Is yours similar to mine? Can you give me an idea of how much fert to dose? I should'a just stayed with my low-lights.







Thanks


----------



## Revelation_04 (Feb 8, 2003)

I really need to know if I can unplug my endcap to shut off one bulb, or do I need to keep both bulbs running?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

So you don't know what your macro nutrients levels are. Nitrates and phosphates? That could be your problem.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Revelation_04 (Feb 8, 2003)

Nope, I don't have those measured. I need to buy kits, but I havn't really had the time. Any recomendations? I really need to know if I can unplug my endcap though. Thanks again.


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

I just bought a double 55 watt kit from ah supply , built a hood too.. ill post pics if i take some soon, which im planning on doing.

according to my schematic from ahsupply, if your only going to run one bulb, you need to only use one of the red wires for it, instead of 2 for each... so no you cant just unplug one bulb.

That help any? As for green water - UV STERALIZER - i fought green water for 3 weeks...
put the uv inline for 3 days, did a water change and NO MORE GREEN WATER









Course ive also kinda figured out my nutrients since then









Let me know if you still would like to see a pic of the hood.

Dustin

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## Revelation_04 (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks for the help, but it still doesn't answer my question. I'm under the impression that the ballast is supposted to run both bulbs.
I can't just unplug one wire from the ballast. I'm wondering if I can just unplug the endcap of the chord from the bulb. I don't want to go in and unwire the light, just unplug the bulb. I'm pretty sure I can just do that, but I don't want to hurt my lights. *My main question is can I just unplug the endcap from the bulb?*
I should have just e-mailed AH supply







Thanks


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

I did answer your question... If you would have read my answer through...

I SAID


> quote:
> 
> according to my schematic from ahsupply, if your only going to run one bulb, you need to only use one of the red wires for it, instead of 2 for each... *So no you cant just unplug one bulb*.


You need to undo the wireing to the one bulb and cap it off, and then take one of the red wires out of the other bulb so the one bulb has one red wire to it instead of 2 and cap the wires that now have open ends.

It says so right here on my paperwork from AH Supply "if only using one of the 2..."

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## Revelation_04 (Feb 8, 2003)

Sorry Platy.







I swear that wasn't there before







I did endup just unplugging the one bulb from its endcap, but after reading what you said I'd better plug it back in. I got a reply from someone that said to unplug it and if both lights went out I'd have to rewire, but if not, I didn't need to mess with the wires. I would like to see your hood too. Thanks


----------

